# Problème connexion application Message et iTunes Store



## arthur341 (16 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me retrouve confronté à un problème dont je ne vois pas l'issu. Et que je ne comprends pas.

Sous Mac, je veux lier mon numéro de téléphone à l'application "Message" pour recevoir mes iMessages à la fois sur mon Mac et sur mon iPhone. Pour ça, je me connecte sur iMessage côté iPhone via mon identifiant Apple (adresse Gmail). Pas de souci. Sauf que, avec les mêmes identifiants sur mon Mac, cela me met (en rouge) "Votre identifiant Apple ou votre mot de passe est incorrect". 
Idem pour iTunes Store : possibilité de se connecter sur iPhone avec ces mêmes identifiants, impossible sur le Mac. 

Petite précision : j'ai un compte iCloud différent (avec adresse mail différente de Gmail) sur les 2 appareils (pour partage de calendrier pro). Mais je ne pense pas que ça ait d'incidence vu qu'on me demande spécifiquement mon identifiant Apple/mot de passe pour l'application Message (idem pour l'iTunes Store). Ceci dit, je peux me connecter à Message avec cet autre identifiant iCloud (mais pas d'intérêt car pas de contacts, ils sont synchronisés de l'autre côté (adresse Gmail)).

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'expliquer pourquoi mon identifiant Apple (Gmail) est reconnu partout sur mon iPhone (iTunes Store, App Store, iMessage...) et nulle part sur mon Mac (iTunes, Message, etc.) ? Et éventuellement la démarche à suivre pour pouvoir changer tout ça ^^

Merci pour votre aide.

Arthur


----------

